# My Boys // Mason & Jasper.



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

I've finally found the time to upload pictures of the boys. 

http://i46.tinypic.com/1zgbac1.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/m26q0.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/11hf12b.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/ehbwxf.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/21scwh.jpg


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

What handsome boys you have.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Soooooo cute. I'm a sucker for gray rats.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aw they are so sweet! which one is which?


----------



## heartrats (Jun 16, 2012)

I was going to ask which one was which too. I'm going to guess that Mason is the cute blue rattie and Jasper is the cute black and white rattie and if Im wrong, I'll guess the other way round instead! Gorgeous.


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

I am very late haha, but Mason is the black and white and Jasper is the grey.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Very handsome ratters.


----------

